
Buzz Aldrin says this is the problem with Elon Musk’s plans for Mars - happy-go-lucky
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/15/buzz-aldrin-says-this-is-the-problem-with-elon-musks-mars-plan.html
======
budkin
>He's a transportation person

Exactly! He is going to transport us to Mars. There are other people who build
houses and towers

